
The Brownie Camera Page - brudgers
https://www.brownie-camera.com/
======
imglorp
I have a Brownie Hawkeye stashed away. Solid, smooth, and bulletproof. I'm
hoping someday, my grandkids will have access to some actual film and someone
who can develop it, so they can play with it.

Anyway, if you look in the junk shops, the going rate on those seems to be
about $24, which might be surprisingly low until you realize how many were
made. Millions?

~~~
FussyZeus
Is nobody at all making film anymore? I know the big companies have all moved
on to digital but I figured there had to be a niche market for film.

~~~
brudgers
Some Brownies use the physical format of 620 film. It is no longer
manufactured.[1] People can respool 620 spindles from commercially available
120 physical format.

[1]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/120_film#Other_similar_6_cm_ro...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/120_film#Other_similar_6_cm_roll_films)

------
rurcliped
This is a topic where a big chunk of the highest-quality information is
available only offline. A recent book has an entire chapter (22 pages) about
the history of Brownie cameras:

Old Fields: Photography, Glamour, and Fantasy Landscape by John R. Stilgoe
(2014), ISBN 978-0-8139-3515-7.

This has a side question: is there a business model for curated information
about what ISN'T online (not even in Google Books)? I want a product that
intercepts my Google web searches and tells me "You're wasting your time.
Searches for this topic prove satisfactory in only 12% of cases. Consider
buying some books or hiring an expert."

